# prowler is the ultimate wanker



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 5, 2012)

*Ladies, Gentlemen and [m]Xuphor[/m], it has come to my attention that [m]prowler[/m] is actually 2Pac re-incarnate.*
He be on that real shit, niqqa​


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> *Ladies, Gentlemen and [m]Xuphor[/m]*



I actually like that classification, it's accurate


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2012)

Request title change to "prowler is the ultimate wanker"


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > *Ladies, Gentlemen and [m]Xuphor[/m]*
> ...


I know, that's why I posted it.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

I often get confused between prowler and Protokun7. I can't remember which one was on PSP-isoz.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Request title change to "prowler is the ultimate wanker"


Request your username change to "SuprWeabo232"


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Request title change to "prowler is the ultimate wanker"
> ...


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

u sti11 l0v3 m3 r1ght?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> u sti11 l0v3 m3 r1ght?


If I ever saw you in the road and I was driving...I wouldn't stop.


----------



## xist (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> If I ever saw you in the road and I was driving...I wouldn't stop.



How many points do you get on your license for mowing down a prowler?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

xist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever saw you in the road and I was driving...I wouldn't stop.
> ...


Not as many as mowing down a Xuphor or whatever HIS name is.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



You forgot the mention. Trying to hide your posts from me? It's okay, I'm scarred of me too.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> You forgot the mention. Trying to hide your posts from me? It's okay, I'm scarred of me too.


I doubt Hadrian even knows about mentions yet.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...


What on fucking Earth are you talking about?


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

@[member='Hadrian']
That.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> @[member='Hadrian']
> That.


You can't come up with your own comeback can you?


----------



## xist (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> What on fucking Earth are you talking about?



Ignore him. He's confused....


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> You can't come up with your own comeback can you?



No.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

go home xuphor


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> go home xuphor


Ok like you now.

I'm as fickle as a woman!


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> go home xuphor
> 
> *Snip*



Actually, considering the size of that trashcan, and the size you made my avatar there, that trash can would be a fairly large home.

That's supposed to be an insult?


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> That's supposed to be an insult?


no, not everything is an insult which you like to make it out to be.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > That's supposed to be an insult?
> ...



Professional  Amateur liar.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


Well I guess a liar is better than a professional attention whore.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...



"Hadrian
BRB Attention Whoring"

Did you forget what your member title is, or do you just hate yourself? Not any other choice.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> "Hadrian
> BRB Attention Whoring"
> 
> Did you forget what your member title is, or do you just hate yourself? Not any other choice.


WWHOOOOOOAAAAAA

BACK OFF HADRIAN WE GOT A SASSY ONE HERE, I MEAN YOUR MEMBER TITLE MIGHT BE A JOKE BUT WHOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAA BETTER NOT MESS WITH THIS ONE


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > "Hadrian
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> "Hadrian
> BRB Attention Whoring"
> 
> Did you forget what your member title is, or do you just hate yourself? Not any other choice.


It was a joke that was sort of but not really that funny two weeks ago that I couldn't be bothered to update. Some people don't obsess over every piece of forum detail or is so up their own arse that thinks everyone hates them.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


>


Just about to do that >.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


>



You went from a young white girl to a middle aged black man? 

How did you crack Michael Jackson's formula and manage to reverse it? TELL US.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

STOP BEING RACIST


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> STOP BEING RACIST



Racist? If anything wanting to know Michael Jackson's secret is the ultimate anti-racist, since you're wanting to know how to change your race.

STOP BEING THE PEOPLE THAT BANNED THE BURGER KING COMMERCIAL FOR BEING RACIST WHEN IT WASN'T RACIST AT ALL.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

moshi moshi is this xuphor






yes this is xuphor






go home


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

I think I would find prowler a lot funnier if his jokes weren't so inside oriented. Who the fuck is that dumb blonde turquiose?


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 5, 2012)

you don't know who that is?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> I think I would find prowler a lot funnier if his jokes weren't so inside oriented. Who the fuck is that dumb blonde turquiose?


My Wife.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> I think I would find prowler a lot funnier if his jokes weren't so inside oriented. Who the fuck is that dumb blonde turquiose?


I'd find you funnier if you were dead with maggots eating your innards but then I am like that.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> you don't know who that is?



Neither that anime chick nor the black guy, nope. I don't like anime at all, except JRPG's with anime cutscenes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2012)

Should I tell her, guys?


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Who the fuck is that dumb blonde turquiose?


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck is that dumb blonde turquiose?



The layering makeup on that lady is sickening..... is she over 50 or something?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


Show me a picture of you before you bitch.

She's not my type though.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> The layering makeup on that lady is sickening..... is she over 50 or something?



D'aaww, someone's a little jealous 

Guys, Xuphor is just trying to make this a thread about her.

Now if we ignore her/him/it/that thing, we can get back to calling prowler the ultimate wanker.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > The layering makeup on that lady is sickening..... is she over 50 or something?
> ...


 I'm the ultimate wanker here, I'm approaching half a gallon of spunk today.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I'm the ultimate wanker here, I'm approaching half a gallon of spunk today.



How do you know you've outdone prowler's wanking?


Have you... Have you been watching him?!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 6, 2012)

Be careful, you might get wanker's cramp.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Be careful, you might get wanker's cramp.



Do pros get that? I'd assume after being a wanker for so long, things like that stop bothering you


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful, you might get wanker's cramp.
> ...


Never happened to me...then again, I'm not as good of a wanker as prowler or Hadrian.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Never happened to me...then again, I'm not as good of a wanker as prowler or Hadrian.



Wank more D:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Never happened to me...then again, I'm not as good of a wanker as prowler or Hadrian.
> ...


I require....assistance


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I require....assistance



Just give me a moment, I'll get Hadrian to help you. You need a pro to teach you!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Hadrian doesn't like me thought


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Hadrian doesn't like me thought


I don't think of you enough to feel one way or another. Varwin, Xufor, whateverhisnameis you're all alike to me.

Its my bad, I should pay attention more.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Hadrian doesn't like me thought




Stop making people angry! D:

Here, I'll get Antoligy to train you. He's definitely a wanker


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Pfft! I only make over-sensitive whiny bitches angry!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2012)

Where did you get my old Myspace background? 

Anyways. I heard prowler beat it 8 times in one day.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Pfft! I only make over-sensitive whiny bitches angry!



Hey!
You're trying to get wankers on your side, remember!? 

Don't say mean things about them if you want them to help you with your wanking D:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft! I only make over-sensitive whiny bitches angry!
> ...


...oops. How am I suppose to beat 8 times in one day?? IMPOSSIBRU D:


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

PG is a fine wanker. No complaining about sore wrists and completes the job.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 6, 2012)

GUYS you are wasting time posting here when you could be wanking.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> GUYS you are wasting time posting here when you could be wanking.


...GENIUS!

You must be a professional 

@PG So can I have Jenny help me instead, seeing how she's oh so good at it??


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ...GENIUS!
> 
> You must be a professional
> 
> @PG So can I have Jenny help me instead, seeing how she's oh so good at it??



Don't ask me! Ask Jenny! 


Hadrian, you're such a sweet wanker 

prowler's a sweet wanker too... on Wednesdays


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 6, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian doesn't like me thought
> ...


Shit, I was that obvious? I guess I should stop trying to hide it then. Okay, here's a hint:





Jennyfurr said:


> GUYS you are wasting time posting here when you could be wanking.


THIS, A MILLION TIMES SO. In the time you've been arguing about exactly how much of a wanker prowler is, I've had the time to ..._master_ my craft, as it were.


----------



## rastsan (Apr 6, 2012)

oh... different wankers than I thought...
I have seen many many many (so so many) wankers....
I thoroughly enjoyed them as much as they enjoyed me         oh yeah... sigh 
I love wankers....


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

posting in a fap thread


----------



## mameks (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > u sti11 l0v3 m3 r1ght?
> ...



Because you would be be on your smartphone finding a GIF to express your disdain for him? Resulting in his immediate death.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 7, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2012)

prowler is the ultimate walker


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> prowler is the ultimate walker


no shut up wut r u doin


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > prowler is the ultimate walker
> ...


ruinin ur fun

EDIT:
@prowler 's new avatar


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> @prowler 's new avatar


LOL


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2012)

prowler said:


> http://i.imgur.com/cbvaW.png



AWESOME


----------



## saberjoy (Apr 7, 2012)

Quite a thread you guys have going on over here.


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> Quite a thread you guys have going on over here.


u mad brah


----------



## saberjoy (Apr 7, 2012)

prowler said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a thread you guys have going on over here.
> ...


I am not a 


Spoiler



"bra"


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2012)

Get out. That was poor


----------



## saberjoy (Apr 7, 2012)

prowler said:


> Get out. That was poor


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 7, 2012)




----------

